# A Cosy cut?



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

I would love to have a few detailed pics of this cut I have heard about on the boards. Is it the same as a Lamb cut? We made our first appointment and I want to have pictures to show the groomer. I am so afraid they're going to give him a bad haircut! I want to be as detailed as I can. Tobi thanks you!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

It is a modified lamb cut. The lines are the same, but the different in coat length and blending is different.


----------



## MKLadee (Feb 26, 2008)

QUOTE (JMM @ Sep 30 2008, 05:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=642976


> It is a modified lamb cut. The lines are the same, but the different in coat length and blending is different.[/B]


I have tried to find information on it, but so far haven't come up with a website that gives any detailed instructions. It sure is cute, though!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I took pics of KoKo and pics of Cliffford to my groomer and she did a GREAT job! The last three times, actually, I just kept the same print outs and took them. I love the little short beard, body, slightly more coat on the legs, tail and topknot untouched. And we just assume the basics: toe nails clipped, hair clipped between pads, anal glands expressed.

Cyndi


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

You should PM CuteCosyNToy, Brit, Cosy's mom or maybe she will she this thread. I'm sure that she would be able to help you out with what to tell your groomer and pics since she is the creator of the Cosy cut!!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Sep 30 2008, 11:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643238


> You should PM CuteCosyNToy, Brit, Cosy's mom or maybe she will she this thread. I'm sure that she would be able to help you out with what to tell your groomer and pics since she is the creator of the Cosy cut!! [/B]


Well, would the Cosy cut look alright on a dog the age of Midis? Only 2 months short of two years of age?

Cyndi


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I just saw this. Actually I modified a poodle cut to suit what I like on a maltese.
Here's a pic of Cosy after a fresh cut. I left her legs long, along with her head and
tail, but have since shortened the hair on the legs a bit as well as the tail a few inches.
The torso is cut very short, almost shaved since it grows so quickly. I leave the hair
on the legs longer up to the shoulders and hind quarters. I also cut the chest area and
the neck the same length as the torso.
[attachment=41561:cobby.JPG]
You can see on my signature pic I've shortened the legs and face some. Anyway, it's
one way to make it easier to put clothes on your babies with no matting worries. Cosy
wears clothes most of the time so I love keeping her in this cut.
I would say any age from 6 months on could have this cut. Cosy is three years old.


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank you Brit! I have to say Cosy is one of the prettiest Maltese I've seen. Who is her breeder? That face is to die for. How do you ever say no to her?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks! She's an Angel Maltese from Bonnie Palmer. She's sweet as she looks but
loves her cookies and isn't afraid to ask for them. LOL I hope my directions helped.
If not, just PM me and ask. I originally got the idea of the cut from a book with a pic
of Marjorie Martin's Chanel Cid. She had her cut in a poodle do after her championship.
It was the cutest thing with a wide turquoise and rhinestone bracelet around her neck.
Back then there weren't all the necklaces and fancy collars (let alone clothes) there are
now. She was ahead of her time! LOL


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I have Ace in a similiar cut. Slightly different because I leave the body a little longer than Brit has Cosy in. Both are precious cuts. It's really nice and pretty easy to maintain. I have left the legs completely long as Ace was in full coat and I really like this look since it kind of still gives them that full coated feel. 

[attachment=41563:aceclyde4.jpg]


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here are the directions for Marjorie Martin's Maltese shortcut Brit mentioned:

http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/maltese_shortcut.htm


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Here is Bentley and Bailey famous cut: Bentley and Bailey cut

I love, love, love their cut and print these pics out everytime I go to the groomers.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If you are looking for instructions, get Shirley Kalstone's poodle grooming book. It will give you lines for lots and lots of cuts you can modify for a Maltese.


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

His appointment is on Monday and I will take these pics with me. I just think it may not look so good on him. His legs are not as full as they should be right now. A few months ago I took him to be dematted and they shaved a lot of the hair on his legs without my permission. So right now he's really full on the top with skinny little legs! I love that fluffy leg look but it's just not possible for a little while. Luckily now he lets me brush him so that won't happen again.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*This is a picture of London's newest haircut, which is also a "lamb" style cut. The groomer used a #3F blade on her body, and scissored the legs. Next time I will have her go even shorter on the body and let the legs grow out more. I thought I'd just post this so you can see how many variations you can have with the "lamb" cut. 








*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Just be aware that since the maltese does not have the texture of hair like a poodle or lamb (lol)
the cut has to be modified so the hair blends from short to longer or you won't get a good look.
I used the basic pattern for the saddle of the cut, but that's about as far as it resembles the poodle.
I also wanted to note that I stop clippering at the base of the back of the skull so there is more hair
to pull up into a topknot(s). Again hope this helps


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 3 2008, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644687


> *This is a picture of London's newest haircut, which is also a "lamb" style cut. The groomer used a #3F blade on her body, and scissored the legs. Next time I will have her go even shorter on the body and let the legs grow out more. I thought I'd just post this so you can see how many variations you can have with the "lamb" cut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, when I saw the pic of London, I had to take a second glance, because that is exactly how Clifford looks, and I mean exactly. London looks absolutely fabulous. I wanted to say that when I was getting Clifford his first cut this way, his legs weren't long either, but started the style I wanted. Each time I took him back I just had them shave his body and touch the legs.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Oct 3 2008, 04:50 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644796


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Oct 3 2008, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644687





> *This is a picture of London's newest haircut, which is also a "lamb" style cut. The groomer used a #3F blade on her body, and scissored the legs. Next time I will have her go even shorter on the body and let the legs grow out more. I thought I'd just post this so you can see how many variations you can have with the "lamb" cut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, when I saw the pic of London, I had to take a second glance, because that is exactly how Clifford looks, and I mean exactly. London looks absolutely fabulous. I wanted to say that when I was getting Clifford his first cut this way, his legs weren't long either, but started the style I wanted. Each time I took him back I just had them shave his body and touch the legs.
[/B][/QUOTE]

*I know!!! I think Clifford & London look like brother and sister! Before I cut London's hair, she even looked like Clifford did with longer hair. LOL*


----------

